

Why Spotify is Doomed - peterox
http://blog.priceintelligently.com/blog/bid/182324/Spotify-s-Final-Song-Why-Spotify-is-Doomed

======
schrodingersCat
Nice article, though I'm not sure charging more will solve their problems. As
long as the RIAA keep bellyaching that they aren't getting their fair share,
almost all streaming music services will have the same challenges. FYI, this
site has an "untrustworthy" WOT rating for some reason.

